
Hackers seized control of my life in minutes and it was terrifying - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2015/11/05/hackers-seized-control-of-my-life-in-minutes-it-was-terrifying/
======
smt88
tl;dr He got phished by an email from "google.docs@it-helpdesk.support"

